# Ridge vent not performing



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Do you have eve vents?


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 11, 2006)

Make sure your insulation isnt stuffed down too far, interfering with the vent air coming from the eaves. If a gable was there originally whoever put the insulation in might have done it based on not having to worry about how close to the eave it gets. They make foam baffles you can install to keep the insulation away from the airspace

I just had a ridge vent added to most of my house (area over cathedral ceiling already had one)....roofer said it was definitely working, he could feel the heat. I still want to add those baffles myself though.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"The contractor made extra vent cut outs in the eves for better flow." ----- make sure it is a balanced system: http://www.fureyco.com/content/images/Ventilation-_Clearing_The_Air.pdf AND: http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml

“I felt no air movement at all, even though outside their was a cool breeze, did we make the wrong choice?” ------- depends: http://files.buildsite.com/dbderived-f/airvent/derived_files/derived20936.pdf

“should we install an attic fan or?????” ------ No: http://www.ronhungarter.com/black_mold.html


http://www.advancedenergy.org/build...entilation/Attic Ventilation Case Studies.pdf

“They also took out all roof vents, and side gable vents when they did the ridge vent.” ----------- Good: start reading on page 603: http://books.google.com/books?id=Z8...page&q=attic airflow with gable vents&f=false


Be safe, Gary


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

What does all of that mean in those links? Can;t ya just say it in here so we can read what you're saying?

You will not feel a breeze in most attics with ridge vents. They are vents, not fans. If you wanted a breeze, you coulda left the fan in place. The inportant part of venting is that you move enough air ti turn the attic air over every couple of hours.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

1. make sure it is a balanced system:
2. depends--- *on what type/brand of vent the article listed for the ratings.*
3. No.
4. Good

These are the answers as I stated just before the links if you read it carefully again. The bold answer I added to explain the original.
Sorry if I confused anyone. 
I try to show a reference proving my statements rather than just my opinion.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## turbomangt (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks to all for posting, well, for starters my ridge vent is a Cobra not sure if that matters, I read some of the links mentioned 90% of the material seems geared toward the professional. figures and numbers for air flow, should be left to the contractor, since we are paying them as part of this service. The other thing I gathered from these links is it not good to use multiple types of ventillation systems, so my idea of adding an attic fan does not sound like the right path according to the material here. I guess I would ask how do you measure the air flow for proper ventillation?I assume I would need a professional to do that, although someone I could trust becuase they will must likely want to sell me sometime..


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

turbomangt said:


> Last fall we had our roof replaced and after doing some research we decided to eliminate our attic fan and install ridge vents. The contractor made extra vent cut outs in the eves for better flow. I had to go in the attic the other day and the outside temp was around 79* and the attic was hotter than hell. I felt no air movement at all, even though outside their was a cool breeze, did we make the wrong choice? should we install an attic fan or????? They also took out all roof vents, and side gable vents when they did the ridge vent. Now I seem to think we were better off the way it was.............


Just because you don't feel a cool breeze doesn't mean your vent system is not working. Before with the attic fan, it's very possible the cool air you felt (if indeed you did feel a breeze in the attic) may have been conditioned air getting sucked from the living space. If you have the proper inlet and outlet with the soffit vents and ridge vent, then the system is working properly. On an 80 degree day, it's gonna be hot in the attic.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

What you _feel _really doesn't mean anything. 
Heat goes to Cold, and wet goes to dry. This is how air moves. If that makes sense to you. Outside, (especially with the wind) what you are feeling is heat escaping from your body. Not that thge cool air is getting to you. Understand??
In your attic, the human body can't precisely feel temp and moisture changes from the outside temp or humidity.

Not saying you may not have a problem, just trying to explain that what you feel can't determine much. 

As long as your shingles are not boiling and moisture levels are reasonable, you should be OK. The main reasons for venting is to keep shingles from over heating and to get rid of moisture that is created inside the home that makes it's way into the attic. The newer homes keep more moisture in the home, using poly mainly, but also various insulation types, tape, caulk, etc.. Then there are other problems......but now I'm just rambling with info that has nothing to do with your problem...

Check the actual temps and humidity levels to determine if it should be a concern.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

So what is the recommendation for homes with peak roofs (results in shorter ridge vents)?

I guess that means closing the ridge vents and adding powered attic fan(s)?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The material used to line the ridge vent could have been squished too much barely letting hot air seep out as opposed to flow out.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Simple calculations.

The total square footage of the entire attic floor space divided by 150 will provide you the total amount of square FEET of ventilation you need.

Ventilation products are sold in Square Inch Ratings, so multiply that square foot number by 144 to arrive at the amount of necessary square inches required.

Also, balanced is a sought after Intake to Exhaust Ratio, but increasing the Intake to any higher amount will not adversely affect the air flowage. Actually, the more Intake, the better the total ventilation system is.

Ed


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

so i have a 160 sq/ft addition, i need 1 sq/ft soffit vent?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

tpolk said:


> so i have a 160 sq/ft addition, i need 1 sq/ft soffit vent?


Yes, pretty close to that. The amount can be decreased in half if you have an equal, aka balanced amount of Exhaust Ventilation and if there is a continuous vapor barrier on the under side of the insulation separating the heated interior ceiling from the attic area.


Ed


----------

